# Making Laptop a wifi hotspot



## spider (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey guys, I use a Dell Inspiron 1545 model with Vista O/S with a dedicated internet connection provided by Hathway. I want to use my laptop as a wireless hotpot so that 2-3 other wifi enabled laptops can access internet through it. How can I do that? How much area this wifi setup will work within?

Thanks guys for reading!!!


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 28, 2010)

in one way u can do by enabling u r ICS(internet connection sharing) in control panel ->network connections->right click on u r wireless network connection->advanced tab.


----------

